# I.D please... spilo or mac



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thought it was a spilo for the past two years but after readin a few posts im not sure... judge for yourself


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I believe you have a nice mac there.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Mac, a very nice looking one.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mac...the black band is at the edge.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a mac.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

i guess ive been thinkin its the wrong p for a while.. any1 got a pic of a gold spilo to compare


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Mac

Trystan


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

def. a mac...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of my spilo, yours has a humeral spot behind the gills.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Slim: your S. spilopleura is a S. maculatus...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Both S. maculatus...







!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

All I see in this thread is macs.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Might as well see what everyone has to say about mine as well!!!!








Please let me know as well as to what everyone thinks.I think i will post this in the id section as well!!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I have one too,bought as a spilo
but dont know what the heck it is 
View attachment 112124


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

NickNick said:


> I have one too,bought as a spilo
> but dont know what the heck it is
> View attachment 112124


Not the best pic (a side pic would be better)... still it resembles S. maculatus...







!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I have one too,bought as a spilo
> but dont know what the heck it is
> View attachment 112124


Not the best pic (a side pic would be better)... still it resembles S. maculatus...







!
[/quote]

View attachment 112142

View attachment 112143

View attachment 112144

View attachment 112145


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

NickNick: IMO your fish is S. maculatus...







!


----------

